
Jay Z, Charles Schwab-Backed Ethereum App Opens Doors to Public - dtran
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-11/jay-z-charles-schwab-backed-ethereum-app-opens-doors-to-public
======
fenguin
Congrats to the Alchemy team for the launch!! The team has been working on
this for years and it's amazing to see how much progress they've made.

------
blaser-waffle
I stopped following the alt-coin thing years ago, so apologies for my
ignorance... but what does Ethereum give me that BTC, Gold, or 7.62 NATO
can't?

~~~
coffeeboy27
Bitcoin is essentially built with one goal in mind which is a digitalized P2P
currency. Ethereum is a platform, not only a coin.

Ethereum is intended to facilitate immutable smart contracts which has has
very broad implications and use cases. We've already seen companies like
Amazon, IBM, and central banks experimenting with it.

~~~
cordite
Anything other than experiments and crypto kitties?

~~~
therealcamino
Oh, you've got some entertaining reading ahead of you:

[https://www.wired.com/2016/06/50-million-hack-just-showed-
da...](https://www.wired.com/2016/06/50-million-hack-just-showed-dao-human/)

------
dtran
Posted the Bloomberg article before realizing that it might be paywalled for
some— alternate link: [https://decrypt.co/38255/jay-z-blockchain-alchemy-
public-lau...](https://decrypt.co/38255/jay-z-blockchain-alchemy-public-
launch)

Super excited to see Alchemy launch publicly. I was part of the early team
before leaving in December to start a new startup. If anyone has questions, I
can ping someone on the team!

